# import export entourage.



## masterjohn (31 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,
J'ai exporté mes mail entourage dans une archive.rge sur le bureau.
j'ai copié cette archive sur une clé usb.
J'aimerai installer via la clé cette archive sur un mac book portable

J'ai un message sur le portable qui me dit:
"aucune application par défaut n'est spécifiée pour ouvrir le document -identité principale.rge
Et dans une barre bleue: choisir une application.

kes ke je fais?

Merci
J.


----------



## Aliboron (31 Mai 2010)

masterjohn a dit:


> J'ai un message sur le portable qui me dit:
> "aucune application par défaut n'est spécifiée pour ouvrir le document -identité principale.rge


Normal. Il te faut : insteller Office, lancer Entourage et, dans le menu "Entourage" aller sur "Importer..."

Autre solution (plus proche de ce que tu croyais faire ?) : copier le dossier "Identité principale" (sur une clé formatée HFS+) et la mettre au même emplacement sur ta nouvelle machine, puis lancer Entourage...


----------



## masterjohn (31 Mai 2010)

ben oui,
j'ai importé l'archive dans le mac book via la clé.
Mais quand j'ouvre le dossier il me dit "qu'il ne contient pas de message"
c'est désespérant
@+
Merci


----------



## Aliboron (31 Mai 2010)

masterjohn a dit:


> j'ai importé l'archive dans le mac book via la clé.
> Mais quand j'ouvre le dossier il me dit "qu'il ne contient pas de message"


De quelle "archive" est-il question ? Toujours l'archive .rge ?

Comme déjà dit, tu as meilleur compte à exporter le dossier "Identité principale"... Ou sinon, au moins des archives .mbox (qu'on obtient tout simplement en faisant glisser les dossiers depuis la fenêtre d'Entourage vers le bureau).


*Note du modo :* masterjohn, quand il y a en tête d'un forum une annonce annotée "à lire avant de poster", aussi curieux que ça puisse paraître, il faut la lire avant de poster ! 

On déménage !


----------



## Mental Maelstrom (4 Juin 2010)

Salut,

J'ai déjà eu le soucis...

Il faut copier le dossier "Données utilisateur Microsoft" dans "documents" et pas seulement le dossier "identité principale"

Apparemment Entourage stocke des données un peu partout dans le dossier "Utilisateur Microsoft".

Avec cette manip, ça a résolu mon problème, j'ai pu récupérer tous les mails de l'utilisateur.

Bonne journée !


----------



## Aliboron (4 Juin 2010)

Mental Maelstrom a dit:


> Il faut copier le dossier "Données utilisateur Microsoft" dans "documents" et pas seulement le dossier "identité principale"


Tout dépend de ce qu'on souhaite récupérer. Dans la plupart des cas, le reste du dossier "Données utilisateur Microsoft" ne contient rien de particulier, uniquement ce qui a été installé automatiquement au premier lancement. Si tu as ajouté des AppleScripts, des jeux de sons, bien sûr, tu peux vouloir les récupérer mais ce n'est pas si courant.




Mental Maelstrom a dit:


> Apparemment Entourage stocke des données un peu partout dans le dossier "Utilisateur Microsoft".


Pas du tout. Qu'est-ce qui te fait penser ça ? Les seuls fichiers qui soient réellement ajoutés "automatiquement" par Entourage en dehors du dossier "Identité principale" (ou des préférences) sont les copies des pièces jointes qui se créent dans le dossier ad hoc lorsqu'on les ouvre directement depuis Entourage, sans les enregistrer ailleurs au préalable. Et donc, elles ne présentent à priori aucun intérêt particulier (ce ne sont que des copies) et n'ont en tout cas aucune incidence sur le fonctionnement d'Entourage ou l'éventuelle récupération des messages.


----------



## Mental Maelstrom (10 Juin 2010)

> Pas du tout. Qu'est-ce qui te fait penser ça ? Les seuls fichiers qui soient réellement ajoutés "automatiquement" par Entourage en dehors du dossier "Identité principale" (ou des préférences) sont les copies des pièces jointes qui se créent dans le dossier ad hoc lorsqu'on les ouvre directement depuis Entourage, sans les enregistrer ailleurs au préalable. Et donc, elles ne présentent à priori aucun intérêt particulier (ce ne sont que des copies) et n'ont en tout cas aucune incidence sur le fonctionnement d'Entourage ou l'éventuelle récupération des messages.



La seule fois où j'ai tenté de récupérer mes mails via entourage en copiant uniquement "identité principale", mon Entourage était désespérément vide... J'ai alors copié le dossier "Donnes utilisateur Microsoft au complet" et j'ai ainsi pu récupérer tous mes mails, archives et arborescences...


----------



## Aliboron (10 Juin 2010)

Mental Maelstrom a dit:


> La seule fois où j'ai tenté de récupérer mes mails via entourage en copiant uniquement "identité principale", mon Entourage était désespérément vide... J'ai alors copié le dossier "Donnes utilisateur Microsoft au complet" et j'ai ainsi pu récupérer tous mes mails, archives et arborescences...


Il y avait dû avoir un problème lors de la copie. Soit le nom ou l'emplacement, va savoir. Peut-être aurait-il suffit d'aller le chercher par le menu "Entourage" > "Basculer vers une identité..." De toute façon, tu avais trouvé une solution. 

Mais ce n'est pas une règle, de devoir copier tout le dossier '"Données utilisateur Microsoft". En fait, le transfert du seul dossier "Identité principale" suffit. Normalement...


----------



## masterjohn (13 Juillet 2010)

Bien! je continue car je n'ai toujours pas la solution:
J'ai mis un fichier entourage sur le bureau
Il s'est inscrit avec une extension .mbox
Je l'ai copier sur une clé usb
J'ai mis cette clé dans un autre mac;
Entourage s'est lancé mais il ne s'est rien passé
je ne trouve pas le fichier .mbox


----------



## Aliboron (13 Juillet 2010)

masterjohn a dit:


> J'ai mis un fichier entourage sur le bureau


Que faut-il comprendre ? Un dossier de courrier (le plus probable) ?




masterjohn a dit:


> Entourage s'est lancé mais il ne s'est rien passé je ne trouve pas le fichier .mbox


C'est à dire ? Tu fais glisser le fichier .mbox vers un dossier dans la partie gauche de la fenêtre principale d'Entourage ? Et alors, qu'observes-tu exactement ? 

Au passage, donne quelques détails sur le contexte, ça ne peut pas nuire (versions de Mac OS X et d'Entourage, format de la clé,...)


----------



## masterjohn (13 Juillet 2010)

oui c'est un dossier de courriers
Et ça avance, car en effet en faisant glisser le .mbox, 
il se met dans boite de réception donc c'est OK
Par contre j'ai aussi sauvegardé en exportant tous mes dossier en .rge.
Je les ai mis aussi sur le clé.
Mais une fois mis sur l'autre mac, via la clé, je n'arrive pas à l'importer dans entourage.
En tout cas j'ai au moins une solution via les dossiers .mbox même si ça va être plus long de tout sauvegarder ainsi.

Donc merci beaucoup pour ta réponse


----------



## Aliboron (13 Juillet 2010)

Je rappelle que ça ne pourrait pas nuire si tu voulais bien donner quelques détails sur le contexte, par exemple les versions de Mac OS X et d'Entourage concernées, le format de la clé USB, la méthode utilisée pour la tentative d'import, le messages d'erreur,... (ma boule de cristal ne marche pas très bien par ces fortes chaleurs).



masterjohn a dit:


> Je les ai mis aussi sur le clé. Mais une fois mis sur l'autre mac, via la clé, je n'arrive pas à l'importer dans entourage.


Donc : comment est-ce que tu procèdes, qu'observes-tu, quels messages d'erreur ?


----------



## masterjohn (13 Juillet 2010)

good
Fichiers de base sont dans entourage 2004 version 11.3.3 pour mac
sur un i-mac OS X version 10.4.11.
La clé est une 16 GO sans réf particulière
Je la connecte sur un mac book pro mac OS X version 10.6.3 qui a un entourage 2008 pour mac version 12.2.3

Je sors le .rge de la clé sur le bureau du mac book

Puis entourage>fichier>importé
"que voulez-vous importer" : je coche archive entourage (.rge)
étape suivante je choisis l'archive .rge dans le bureau
Message suivant = "souhaitez-vous importer le contact nommé " " qui remplacera ainsi votre version?
Mais je ne vois pas où est cette "version" que j'ai déja essayé d'importer etc... ça fonctionne pas

@ +


----------



## Aliboron (13 Juillet 2010)

masterjohn a dit:


> Fichiers de base sont dans entourage 2004 version 11.3.3 pour mac.../... Je la connecte sur un mac book pro mac OS X version 10.6.3 qui a un entourage 2008 pour mac version 12.2.3


Eh ben, on finit par en apprendre des choses. Autrement dit, tu n'essayes pas de récupérer une archive d'une machine sur l'autre, en réalité, tu veux passer d'une version 2004 à une version 2008, ce qui est assez différent.

Méthode de base, à mon avis la plus simple et la plus sûre : sur ton iMac, tu copies le dossier "Identité principale" (en entier) depuis son emplacement vers le bureau. Une fois là, tu le renommes "Ancienne identité" puis tu le copies sur ta clé USB formatée de préférence en HFS+ (sinon, compacte le dossier d'abord, c'est plus sûr). Une fois transféré sur ton nouveau Mac à côté du dossier "Identité principale" de ta version actuelle, tu lances Entourage, tu vas dans le menu "Fichier" > "Importer..." et tu demandes l'import depuis une version précédente (en l'occurence 2004) et voilà !

Ne pas oublier : s'il te demande de t'indiquer l'*identité* à importer, il faut bien lui indiquer le *dossier*, pas la base de données ou autre fichier à l'intérieur du dossier...


----------



## masterjohn (13 Juillet 2010)

OK! 
j'essaye ça demain et je te tiens informé
Bonne soirée et merci bien


----------



## masterjohn (14 Juillet 2010)

J'ai tout bien fais comme il a dit le Monsieur...
Le dossier "renommé se met bien en place dans entourage
mais quand je l'ouvre il affiche un sous-dossier qui s'appelle "folders on my computer"?
et qui, lui, est vide...
aaarrrrggghhh


----------



## Aliboron (16 Juillet 2010)

masterjohn a dit:


> Le dossier "renommé se met bien en place dans entourage
> mais quand je l'ouvre il affiche un sous-dossier qui s'appelle "folders on my computer"?
> et qui, lui, est vide...


Très curieux. Tu es sûr que ton identité est bien fonctionnelle sur ton ancien Mac ? C'est curieux aussi qu'il utilise un terme en anglais. Peut-être en effet vaut-il mieux, dans ton cas, passer par un export en archives .mbox, un peu plus long, certes.


----------



## masterjohn (22 Juillet 2010)

OoPPPPs ! désolé,
En fait ça fonctionne je n'avais simplement pas ouvert le dossier annoncé en Anglais...
Ben ui je sais... mais pourtant je me soigne 

Et encore merci


----------

